# Hummingbird helix 5 si vs others



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Im looking into getting a new fish finder/gps for my 16' hydrosport bass boat. right now it has an old humming bird from the 80's and doesnt pick up fish so i figure its time for an upgrade. Im looking at the hummingbird helix 5 si and di models. right now the boat has a shoot thru hull transducer. I like that style because you dont have nothing but the engine hanging below the bottom and I havent had good luck with the transom mounted transducers on my other boats reading above 1-2mph. I like to know how deep the water is when running full speed. i dont know if the transducer that comes with the helix 5 si or di can be mounted shoot thru hull.

any other tips or advance on what to buy why or just about anything you can think of.

I will be using this boat in lakes, rivers, and bay fishing.


----------

